# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [Request] Leveling BOT for 2.4.3 Burning Crusade

## Harambeqt

Hello.. If anyone here have a 2.4.3 TBC leveling bot i would like to steal it from you haha  :Smile: 

*No but seriously i'm in need of a leveling bot for 2.4.3 (1-70).

I found ZoloFighter 0.8.3.22 for patch 2.4.3 but the Dload link was broken 
*

+Rep will be givn

----------


## sommer07

I second this request! I need it for blizzlike private server, I will also give rep...

----------


## SiberianShaman

Joining to you. Looking for some grinding/questing bot for 2.4.3 working on Windows 7.

----------


## Cultti

I need also this one...

----------


## «Huztler»™

If anyone have one please share!

----------


## SurfingBird

I found something but I haven't tested it so it might not work, should be worth trying at least. The date and version of it does correspond with ~2.4.3.

[BOT] ZoloFither - 2.4.3

----------


## «Huztler»™

> I found something but I haven't tested it so it might not work, should be worth trying at least. The date and version of it does correspond with ~2.4.3.
> 
> [BOT] ZoloFither - 2.4.3


Thanks man! Couldn't find it myself. +rep

Any chance you have any Profile pack too? For farming etc.

----------


## «Huztler»™

Bump need a new download link :/ And Some Profiles if anyone has!

----------


## Trollercoaster1

Can someone give a new link? The one posted is dead.

----------


## Shock18

Yes please give us new link

----------


## outcast1104

Zolofighter Website is taken down. Would be awesome if someone could reupload that bot somewhere else  :Smile:

----------


## ksl28

I need one to  :Frown:

----------


## Hiruma1

i need too , 

i have found glider cracked ( not legal so ) 1.7.8 for 2.4.3 ( work on private server ? i dont now ) beacause i got blue screen on windows 7 ( no compatibility .

----------


## Hiruma1

Hi guys !

Finaly , i have found zolofighter on russian website :

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

virusscan :

https://www.virustotal.com/fr/file/b...is/1364470825/

IF you have profile , and tutorial , for me , and community , its great !

Thx you all .

----------


## bone91

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

Not the best because it's Pirox and doesn't use anything with MemoryReading/Writing in 2.4.3, but it serves it's purpose.
Just change GUIPos in config.ini if you can't see the bot on your screen.

----------


## Hiruma1

not worked key , or bug dont compatibily for 2.4.3

----------


## Maccer

Here's PVP tool by Pirox, should be nice if it's compatible with the server itself, which I doubt. But you can try.

DepositFiles

----------


## bone91

Pirox works with 2.4.3 if you set up the right client language and version. It definitely does work, I've used it before.
Gathering doesn't work iirc, but grinding and skinning both work.

----------


## ChestRockwelll

meh pvp tool wont run with windows 8. keep getting errors

----------


## Henka44

> Here's PVP tool by Pirox, should be nice if it's compatible with the server itself, which I doubt. But you can try.
> 
> DepositFiles


The file you uploaded got a detection rate of 35/46 while another user on this forum also uploaded PvPtools 3.3.5 but his version only had 10/46, care to explain?

----------


## ezqu24

> Here's PVP tool by Pirox, should be nice if it's compatible with the server itself, which I doubt. But you can try.
> 
> DepositFiles


Be aware of this file. Its containing a spyware - keylogger.

----------


## Evilscare

Anything found yet?

----------

